# Newbie now vaping !



## morras (1/3/16)

Hi all.

So I popped into vape cartel Alberton on the weekend and got myself the kangertech toptank mini starter kit and 3 juices.

Firstly I would like to compliment Keiran on his service , secondly the juice you sold me is super good , no comparing to the stuff twisp sells.king crown was the one and the other one was cowboys something.

now , a question or 2....... I have been vaping for 2 days now , the same flavour , if I would like go use a new flavour now do I wash the tank out and replace the coil and then use new juice or do I just start using new juice ?

I am currently on about 20 watt and keeping the temp to about 200 , don't like it when the vape is hotter than that.

also , surley the must me local juices as good as kings crown , any suggestions ?

l8ter
Morne

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/3/16)

morras said:


> Hi all.
> 
> So I popped into vape cartel Alberton on the weekend and got myself the kangertech toptank mini starter kit and 3 juices.
> 
> ...


A clean tank and coil will always benefit flavor. To save some money you can use the same coil. Flavor will take a few pulls to switch over no biggie. You can just start the new one. 

Locals I really like are Northern Craft Vapes, The Lung Brewery and Mr Hardwicks. Yes I always compare to the same standards and have been as happy with their gear as my regular imports. At less than half the price they leave me feeling great with my purchase always.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (1/3/16)

Depends on how much time I have on my hands, or the levels of my enthusiasm. You will find that some flavours "stick" to a coil longer than others, but you can totally just change your juice. Sometimes I don't even bother waiting till one is finished (If you suspect they might taste nice together). Yesterday I added some Vapour Mountain Coffee to my Hazeworks Scream for some ice cream and coffee, it was great!

There is a poll at the moment to determine our best local juices, so have a browse through those threads to see!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-nominations-for-fruit.t19925/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-nominations-for-bakery.t19929/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-nominations-for-breakfast.t19932/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-nominations-for-menthol-and-mint.t19930/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-nominations-for-dessert.t19926/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-nominations-for-tobacco.t19931/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-local-juices-2016-nominations-for-beverage.t19933/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/3/16)

welcome to the forum @morras .

you dont have to change the coil as pointed out by @Lord Vetinari 
however, you can dry burn the coil in order to get rid of the old flavour before starting the new juice.
this means rinsing out the tank and coil with water. then putting the coil back onto the base of the tank. you then fire the mod for 3 seconds bursts while blowing onto the coil. repeat 3 to 5 times. the point of this exercise is to dry the coil. the risk is that you can overdo it and burn the cotton or wick.

juices are something that changes from person to person. local and international qualities differ and depending on who you speak to, may be on par or worlds apart. its very subjective. when it comes to juices your taste will change over time. what you think you like right now may not even be what you are really looking for in a vape.

Best advice i can give you where juices are concerned is to try as much of it as you can. find the profile that works for you and then find your ADV.

good luck mate. the journey starts here and only gets better from here on out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/3/16)

Marzuq said:


> welcome to the forum @morras .
> 
> you dont have to change the coil as pointed out by @Lord Vetinari
> however, you can dry burn the coil in order to get rid of the old flavour before starting the new juice.
> ...


That is a good tip with giving them a dry burn. Have you found this affects the longevity of wicking materian?
I have been avoiding dry burns like they are the devil. My coils always seem to give in soon after the first dry hit but that could be my imagination.
I live rurally so a coil burning out early is a bigger deal for me than most. 
Thanks again, great tip!


----------



## Marzuq (1/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> That is a good tip with giving them a dry burn. Have you found this affects the longevity of wicking materian?
> I have been avoiding dry burns like they are the devil. My coils always seem to give in soon after the first dry hit but that could be my imagination.
> I live rurally so a coil burning out early is a bigger deal for me than most.
> Thanks again, great tip!



i havent used tanks with coils in a long time but when i started out vaping i did this quite often. on the nautilis tanks i found i could dry burn them thrice before having to chuck them for good. that was until i found a way to rebuild the standard coil using organic cotton balls. the one thing to note is that if you use the coil till its completely black then dry burning them will not work out. id say dry after 2 tanks. the black gunk will be on the coil but not the cotton.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (1/3/16)

does the toptank include an rba deck ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (2/3/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> does the toptank include an rba deck ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


Yip


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/3/16)

I clean coils out, quite often. I wash them in vodka, fan dry, refill with new flavour...and A for away.


----------



## jenny (2/3/16)

hello morras! if wash your tank and change coils depending on your e-liquid ,for example, if you are using fruits E-liquid ,then you want to change it to tobacco flavor ,on this accasion,you must wash your tank or alter coils , however, if you still use fruits flavor ,it is no need to wash. as to coil , according to your personal taste.
hope can be useful to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

